# Should I buy a horse with pigeon toe?



## amylou82 (15 January 2012)

I've been to see a horse this weekend which I have fallen in love with, perfect in every way except that her off fore toes in.  I've done some research but it has not really helped - some people say corrective shoeing/trimming can help, others say it's best left alone as it can affect the whole balance of the leg and cause problems unless the horse is very young.  I want the horse to be with me for it's lifetime, same as my other horse (25 yrs gelding) has been, so I need to be sure about my decision.

Has anyone got any experience of pigeon toed horses or can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks,

Amy.


----------



## Oberon (15 January 2012)

amylou82 said:



			I've been to see a horse this weekend which I have fallen in love with, perfect in every way except that her off fore toes in.  I've done some research but it has not really helped - some people say corrective shoeing/trimming can help, others say it's best left alone as it can affect the whole balance of the leg and cause problems unless the horse is very young.  I want the horse to be with me for it's lifetime, same as my other horse (25 yrs gelding) has been, so I need to be sure about my decision.

Has anyone got any experience of pigeon toed horses or can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks,

Amy.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't concern me as a barefooter. If I was going to keep it shod I may think twice though.


----------



## sprite1978 (15 January 2012)

Someone once told me. Theres no such thing as the perfect horse, we have to make decisions on the severity of the faults.

So to answer, it wouldnt put me off if he is sound in every other way, but its difficult to say without a picture.


----------



## I*HM (15 January 2012)

It would depend on how 'pigeon toed' the horse is.
My pony was pigeon toed, nothing major though. It didn't affect her, she was shod like any regular horse as I never felt the need to 'fix' it as it did no harm.
The one thing that I'd worry about would be (all things considered) if/how movement is affected and if there's any other conformation flaws on the legs?


----------



## WandaMare (15 January 2012)

Hi I bought a horse who is slightly pigeoned toed on both fores. I asked the vet to advise me specifically on this after the vetting and he said he wasn't worried. He said that it is a conformation feature which causes less issues than other imperfections, in particular the feet facing slightly the other way. 

I also buy my horses for life so wanted to understand long term implications. Are you planning to get the horse vetted? I think its worth it and hopefully the vet will give you the same reassurance. I have had mine 5 years and it hasn't caused any problems so far!

Good luck, hope things work out for you


----------



## amylou82 (15 January 2012)

To me, the legs look fine other than this fault, no visible twisting other than that lower down the leg.  I would definitely be having her vetted, so I would hope the vet can tell me whether it will affect her or not.  She has previously jumped a fair bit, but I am more of a dressage rider who wants to get back into jumping as well.  Having a veteran who now has shivers, I am no stranger to dealing with issues like this but just want some peace of mind before I take the plunge.  I've read on here that several top eventers/dressage horses toe in, and wonder just of how much importance this issue is?

Amy.


----------



## MochaDun (15 January 2012)

Mine was vetted and vet said he was slightly toe-in so put "bipedal lateralism" on the certificate.  But it's only on standing and is only slightly visible in that stance on the off fore.  However, in walk and other paces his action is straight.  He's had no problems at all and passed the vetting with that but first insurer I used who asked to see the vetting certificate then excluded him for any conditions caused by that, eg, I think splints can be more prevalent in toe-in horses.


----------



## amylou82 (15 January 2012)

Sounds almost identical to the mare I viewed.  Have watched the videos of me riding her over and over and no noticeable abnormalities to her movement, possibly some very slight toe in on some of the walk steps but you have to look very closely.  Again, mainly noticeable when standing.


----------



## itsonlyme (15 January 2012)

I've got one who looks like this







It's never affected her, but we don't do anything 'high level', so Im not sure if it would if we had. We're taking up endurance this year though 
Ps - she used to be shod - she went barefoot in August '11 - this photo was taken in the Sept. Im waiting to see if having her shoes off will change anything angle-wise.


----------



## amylou82 (15 January 2012)

Thanks for the picture!  I wouldn't say we are ever likely to reach "high level" competition - elementary dressage, 1m jumping at most, so I personally am erring towards it not being an issue - subject to vetting.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 January 2012)

I also brought one pin toed - Big Fuzzy - about 16 months ago.
Also dishes slightly on that foot too, but as I'm not showing or doing top level stressage then its not a problem to me.
Works 4 days a week (more if sister-in-law rides too on her odd days off), happily does the job for me.

Farrier has already made a bit of difference and the foot is more balanced & only slightly 'out' now, but we are not going much further as we are happy with the way things have got to


----------



## amylou82 (15 January 2012)

It didn't help that her feet were slightly long anyway, which would probably exaggerate the fault - I've already spoken to my farrier who has said depending on the conformation of the leg there are things he could do -although like I said, I've seen articles online warning against trying to "correct" toe in.


----------



## PolarSkye (15 January 2012)

Any decent vet performing a vetting should be able to give you guidance on whether any defects mean the horse is not "fit for purpose" . . . i.e., cannot do the job for which you are buying him/her.

Kal has a club foot (very slight, but it's there) . . . but as I don't plan on going round Badminton with him, and he has learned to compensate with his way of going, it isn't a problem.  He does, and will always, need sympathetic trimming and shoeing - but we don't do much as he has learned to compensate so to interfere with that could cause major muscle problems.  I've seen decent-level event horses who dish, whose feet turn both in and out, who are slightly cow-hocked and whose necks are on either too high or too low . . . as someone else has said, there's no such thing as a perfectly conformed horse . . . not even Totillas . . . in your shoes, I'd mention it to the vet doing the vetting and then, if he says it isn't a problem, ignore.

P


----------



## amylou82 (15 January 2012)

Thank you - I think from all the comments I have had, the best thing I can do is leave it to the vet to advise....


----------



## lil'chesnut (15 January 2012)

I actually believe to have heard Carl Hester say a few years ago at YHL that Valegro is a little bit pidgeon toed... Please, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## glenruby (15 January 2012)

It depends on how pigeon toed. If it is quite obvious then he/she may need occasional "patching up" in later life but it wouldn't put me off if it's the right horse.


----------



## amylou82 (16 January 2012)

Furthermore, I wondered whether the condition would be passed down if I ever decided to breed from her?  Not that this is a major concern.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 January 2012)

I once bought a 3yo Tb who was slightly pigeon toed I loved her temperament I was blinded to the fault by this.
By six she was lame and I had to PTS so would I buy one again no way.


----------



## MummyEms (31 March 2020)

Never ever affected any of mine. 
Jumping up to .1.10 perfectly fine. 
Also my pigeon toed gelding is the most sure footed and UN trippy young horse ive ever ridden!!! 😁


----------



## MummyEms (31 March 2020)

Sorry just realised this is a very aged thread 😂


----------

